# Massive Probleme mit Steam, Spiele werden teilweise nicht gedownloadet etc.



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe seit Freitag massive Probleme mit Steam.
Alles began, als das neue Update für CS:GO rauskam.
Dieses wollte sich nicht dowloaden.
Darauf habe ich CS:GO komplett deinstalliert.
Nun lässt sich das ganze aber nicht mehr installieren.

Es steht bei der Neuinstallation auch immer folgendes im Fenster: Bestehende Installations des Spiels wird konvertiert.
Das ganze wird mit Connection timeout beendet oder "Inhalstmanifest fehlt".


Habe es mit DoD:Source probiert, hier tritt der gleiche fehler auf (das Spiel war noch nie installiert).

Auch CS:Source, welches noch installiert ist lässt sich nicht starten, da die Spieleinhalte in ein neues Format gebracht werden soll. Dies funktioniert natürlich nicht und wird mit Connection timout beendet.

Auch CoD: MW 3 lässt sich nicht mehr downloaden, andere Sachen wie der L4D Addon CLient oder so änhnlich wurden aber gerade runtergeladen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

probiere mal Steam neuzuinstallieren, vielleicht hat sich im Programm irgendetwas verbuggt einfach nur


----------



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Schom probiert, dann wollte Steam aktualisiert werden und bekomm n connection time Oute.
Habe auch schon ausprobiert ein anderen Server auszuwählen zum download, kein erfolg.
Auch die Clienregistry.blob wurde schon gelöscht sowie alle Datein im Steam Ordner außer die .exe und den Steam Apps Ordner.
Alles ohne erfolg.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

Also für mich klingt das so, als wenn deine Firewall / Router den Port blockiert .. 

Was anderes könnte ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, außer das Restbestände von Steam nach der Deinstallation immer noch da sind


----------



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Habe ich auch als erstes gedacht, also firewall deaktiviert, sowohl software als hardware, aber immer noch das gleiche bild.
Habe bis Freitag ja auch nie Probleme gehabt damit...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

Welchen Internet-Anbieter hast du? ..

Es gab nämlich erst letztens solche Probleme ..
Funktioniert Origin bei dir noch normal (wenn du es denn hast) ?


----------



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Werde in Origin öfters in den Offline Modus verwiesen, ab und zu geht es aber auch normal.
Ist auch seit etwa Freitag.

Bin bei ewetel.

Ich organisier mir mal eben nen PC und probier ob es dort geht über unseren anschluss


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

Wenn es auch bei Origin rumzickt, dann müsste es bei deinem Anbieter liegen ...

Könnte mir sonst nicht erklären, wieso es nicht gehen sollte ..
Wäre schön wenn sich hier andere Leute von EWE TEL melden würden, um diese These zu verwerfen


----------



## navraju (29. April 2013)

sorry, aber das muss jetzt sein: ruf mal bei der telekom an. vielleicht bist du ja im pilot-projekt 'Leitungsdrosselung'


----------



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Am andrem PC gehts... dann wird wohl Bitdefender 2013 Platz machen müssen für Avast free...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

Wenn ich meinte Firewall aus, dann natürlich auch Virenprogramm aus ... das hat ja sozusagen eine eigene Firewall 

naja hoffen wir mal, dass es jetzt gleich bei dir geht  !


----------



## tanjo (29. April 2013)

Habe es jetzt mal ganz ohne Security Software probiert -  es klappt immer noch nicht.
Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken.

Interessant: Wollte ebend schnell Bitdefender wieder installieren und auch der Client hat Probleme beim Download der Daten...

Die Installtion wollte gar nicht voranschreiten, daher doch Avast schnell installiert: aber auch hier keine Verbindung zum server möglich...
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (30. April 2013)

Anscheind wird deine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr richtig erkannt denke ich mal

kannst ja mal im Geräte-Manager schauen ob dot ein rotes oder gelbes Ausrufezeichen bei Netzwerk steht oder ob alels richtig erkannt wurde


----------



## tanjo (30. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den PC mit Hilfe der Windows Installations DVD um 7 Woche zurückgesetzt.
Jetzt geht wieder alles. Komisch


----------

